# Looking for IT Jobs



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums. I thank you for taking the time to read this post. I am seriously considering moving to Cairo or Alexandria. I have visited Egypt before when I had a friend studying at ACU and we lived in Zamalek. Even though I was able to do the tourist activities (which were amazing), I was there long enough to learn my way around so to speak and made many Egyptian friends. A few that I stay in contact with still. I have asked them about possible IT jobs there and they just insist I move there and they will assist me. It is great to know that once I move that I have people there that I know for support. However, I really would prefer to secure employment before I arrive. I do not need to worry about a place to live upon arriving because my friends have offered to open their homes to me until I can find my own flat. I am trying to cover all my bases before making such a move. I am aware of the situation in Egypt currently and am keeping a close eye on how things develop. I have a Bachelor of Science degree with a concentration in Computer Networking and Security. I have tried applying for positions through the American Chamber of Commerce Egypt's website and bayt jobs website but never hear anything back. Is it because I am in the USA still?? I can move immediately once I secure a position in Egypt. I am posting here to get any advice that anyone has to offer. Please feel free to ask any questions as well. Thanks again for your time as this is a lengthy post. My apologies!:ranger:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

You'll fare much better if you buy a ticket and look for work in Egypt proper. Very little hiring is done from abroad.


----------



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I see now why they suggest and go from there. I wasn't sure if there was a misinterpretation or what because I thought that would be a bold move. I can possibly do this. But I was hoping to just get a one way flight as it is much cheaper than a round trip. And if things work out I will not need a return flight. Anyone here happen to know if the IT field is good for Americans in either city? Any suggestions of companies I should be looking at or other jobs to do while I am searching for something within my field?


----------



## Mour (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for over a year till this moment for IT or network and telecommunication work , If I found any thing I will send it to you. Try to send for vodafone and orange.


----------



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you Mour. Actually one of my friends works at Vodafone. I will ask him if they are hiring and if he might help.


----------



## Mour (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope they will need people recently concerning the situation in Egypt. Good Luck


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Dermis said:


> Thanks. I guess I see now why they suggest and go from there. I wasn't sure if there was a misinterpretation or what because I thought that would be a bold move. I can possibly do this. But I was hoping to just get a one way flight as it is much cheaper than a round trip. And if things work out I will not need a return flight. Anyone here happen to know if the IT field is good for Americans in either city? Any suggestions of companies I should be looking at or other jobs to do while I am searching for something within my field?


If you come in with a one way ticket you risk a problem at the airport. Just do what everyone else does and buy a round trip ticket, get the visitor visa at the airport, and keep renewing it - or don't and just pay to catch it up when you (eventually) leave Egypt.

You have temporary accommodations sorted out, so stay with your friends and personally visit businesses (CV in hand) to sell yourself.


----------



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> If you come in with a one way ticket you risk a problem at the airport. Just do what everyone else does and buy a round trip ticket, get the visitor visa at the airport, and keep renewing it - or don't and just pay to catch it up when you (eventually) leave Egypt.
> 
> You have temporary accommodations sorted out, so stay with your friends and personally visit businesses (CV in hand) to sell yourself.


Good point. I didn't think of that. Might be worth the extra cost to avoid any hassles for sure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am wondering if there will be a clampdown on expat workers in Egypt


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am wondering if there will be a clampdown on expat workers in Egypt


Not until they can get the bribery situation under control.


----------



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am wondering if there will be a clampdown on expat workers in Egypt


I was wondering the same thing. As I said in my original post...keeping my ears and eyes on the situation there. If anyone hears anything new on that front please keep me posted. I was about to buy a flight until the revolution started there. I really hope this turns out for the better for the Egyptian people and that their economy is on the rebound soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

things will tighten up for the next 6 months... can't see it lasting anylonger if that..
The customs chap who went through my things was looking for a tip lol


----------



## Dermis (Feb 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> things will tighten up for the next 6 months... can't see it lasting anylonger if that..
> The customs chap who went through my things was looking for a tip lol


There is an idea! I suppose I could do various things for baksheesh to make money! lol!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Dermis said:


> There is an idea! I suppose I could do various things for baksheesh to make money! lol!


yes good advice about buying return ticket.
but you must also realize that if you apply for work whilst in egypt you will be looking at local wages not expat with all the benefits,there are many foreigners looking for jobs and the companies know this.teaching seems to be about the best for wages etc and holidays.
also many schools may be on the look out as im sure many who left in the troubles may not have returned.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Dermis said:


> Thanks. I guess I see now why they suggest and go from there. I wasn't sure if there was a misinterpretation or what because I thought that would be a bold move. I can possibly do this. But I was hoping to just get a one way flight as it is much cheaper than a round trip. And if things work out I will not need a return flight. Anyone here happen to know if the IT field is good for Americans in either city? Any suggestions of companies I should be looking at or other jobs to do while I am searching for something within my field?


When I first flew to Cairo last August, the one way price was more than a round trip. 

I would think that sometime in the next 11 months you might want to return home for a holiday, special event, shopping, etc., so a round trip ticket might be nice. (Especially with the current situation, your friends and family will feel better knowing that you can get back.....)

Best of luck to you!


----------

